# CM10 (or 10.1) for Sprint E4GT?



## smartwatermelon (Feb 13, 2013)

Apologies if this has been answered - I did search this forum but didn't find anything that looked right.

I'm comfortable applying CyanogenMod ROMs and have done so with other devices (e.g. TouchPad). I'd like to CM-ize my Sprint E4GT, but can't figure out which of CM's devices actually corresponds to my phone.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ledah (Feb 18, 2012)

I installed cm 10.1 on mine but had to take it off because i couldnt get into qpst after flash.. :s

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

